# Monkey Mayhem II



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Kawi/Can-am swap meet and 300' dash

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=IMG_0791.flv]







[/ame]

MrRPM 300 horse Gade!
[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=IMG_0793.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That was a serious gade wow!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone get any Vids of John Cannon's Silver Outlander?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DANG :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There is like 30 vids being uploaded on another site once they all get loaded ill copy the links over here.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

there are some more here: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dixietuff&aq=f


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the vids do no justice to some of those bike. man some of those things were fast


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

love it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Monkey Mayhem 2 Pics


----------

